# Sticky  Freshwater Tank of the Month Previous Winners!



## Scuff

We'll be using this thread to catalog previous winners of the Freshwater TotM contest for future perusal by members. Please keep in mind, I'm listing them from the time that I took over responsibilities for the TotM threads; no offense is meant to any previous winner who is not listed.


----------



## Scuff

*Re: The Freshwater Tank of the Month Superstickythread!*

Congratulations to WhiteGloveAquatics for winning the May 2011 TotM contest!


----------



## Scuff

*Re: The Freshwater Tank of the Month Superstickythread!*

Congratulations to Ben (jrman83) for winning the June 2011 TotM contest!


----------



## jrman83

*Re: The Freshwater Tank of the Month Superstickythread!*

Good idea.


----------



## majerah1

*Re: The Freshwater Tank of the Month Superstickythread!*

I agree,good idea!Seems to be a nice organized way to show off to new users some nice tanks.


----------



## jrman83

Congratulations to holly12 for winning Freshwater Tank of the Month for August 2011!


----------



## jrman83

Congratulations to jackspratt for winning Freshwater Tank of the Month for September 2011!


----------



## jrman83

Congratulations to susankat for winning Freshwater Tank of the Month for October 2011!


----------



## jrman83

Congrats to Archer772 for winning the December 2011 contest!


----------



## jrman83

Congrats to Alasse for winning the January 2012 contest!


----------

